
The1975..com (very odd glitch) - hcrisp
https://www.reddit.com/r/GooglePixel/comments/8mnt5n/found_a_very_odd_glitch/
======
badkangaroo
[https://imgur.com/a/AKIxPr4](https://imgur.com/a/AKIxPr4) from my nexus 6p
it's asking for contacts?

------
spacenick88
Could this be a hash collision?

~~~
twainefold
What you’re referring to (hash collisions causing unrelated content to be
linked to otherwise unrelated user accounts, due to hash lookups across
distributed systems, reminiscent of a bug where some guy saw his Google+
profile transformed into one belonging to a teenage girl from another country)
is not the class of bug that would cause a problem like this.

The bug is happening on the individual’s phone, within an isolated Android
process, targetting personal data (contacts & texts) presumably before
attempting network contact with some remote distributed system (likely some
flavor of search, indexing and analytics).

This is more likely a frisky regex gone wild, and the activation strings are
validated by the regex (return true for a match), and proceed to activate some
other process (usually auto-complete is one reason for pattern matching, but
since this is a bug, the odd behavior is unexpected/unplanned and obviously
confusing, maybe bad, maybe not terrible).

------
AuzzieStig
The following wording works to, shows recent texts on my OnePlus 5t and a co-
workers Samsung S8

vizela viagens

------
the_seraphim
zela viagens

causes the same issue.

------
Roshansk
Tgmwgj4pt578

